# chinese water dragon submerging looking dead



## littlenattles (Oct 30, 2013)

Jasper submerges and looks dead. I lift him out when I see this as it really scares me. He is around 18 months and shedding his neck and spikes.
I just get so scared at the sight of him all dark and lifeless and he is cold. 
Should I put the water nearer the heat lamp in the middle of the viv? 
Is this normal. I dare not leave him under.
Thank you.


----------



## izz (Aug 1, 2013)

What are your temps? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## littlenattles (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi, he is on 33 in the day and 29 at night as recommended by reptile guy. Have asked another reptile expert if my set up is ok. They say yes. He seems very healthy. I see this myself every few months.
I know they can do it, just hate how it looks and is it normal? 
Thank you


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

This is a natural reaction. They can hold their breath for ages. Cant remember how long but its around 30 mins i think. How cold is the water?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

This can be problematic,

one cause of excessive bathing is of course skin infection or poor shedding.

They then get in the pool and as the water is cool over a long period lose the ability to climb back out, they are of course exothermic as you know.

I would have its skin looked at to make sure that there are no issues there. If all is well decrease the depth of water or find a system where you can safely heat the water. It should then maintain a good solid temp and be able to get in and out at will.

This is a highly arboreal species. They swim well but this is usually tied into predator avoidance, i.e. they jump from the trees as danger approaches into the water networks and swim away to safety. excessive bathing is therefore not a wild behaviour and could be an indicator that the dragon is not either happy or needs it enclosure changing to provide for its own needs

Good luck!

John


----------

